# another haunt worth magic trick



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

it seem to me that latently people have been posting about magic tricks that would fit into a hunt

Rudy Coby's puppet boy routine is one i would love to see adapted to a haunt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IbxCnTmpn8"]YouTube- Rudy Coby Coolest Magician on Earth 1995: Puppet Boy[/nomedia] :jol:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Rudy Coby is definitely the coolest magician on earth. I've seen in performance on tv back in the early 90s late 80s. Seems so retro now watching him.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that was cool. I wonder why I don't remember that guy. I was soooo into magic when I was little. Still am. I did magic tricks as school projects!! It was awesome.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, that was neat and pretty creepy. Kinda sounded like Devo meets Oingo Boingo!


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

good call it is Devo that sings this song


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah-ha! Mark Mothersbaugh is one cool geek. hehe


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That guy is definately very very good, but i still prefer criss angel.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I really liked the music


----------

